

Is Science Saturated with Sexism? New evidence suggests the opposite.  - diderot
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/259744/science-saturated-sexism-christina-hoff-sommers

======
thisrod
_Ceci and Williams demonstrate that the real problem most women scientists
confront is the challenge of combining motherhood with a high-powered science
career._

The quoted statement is no longer true when "women" and "mother" are replaced
by "man" and "father". Thus the problem really is sexism. The meta-problem is
that TV needs villains, so the meme "scientists are sexist when they hire and
promote" spreads faster than "everyone is sexist all the time".

The truth is that being a woman is hard, and being a scientist is hard
squared. That makes being a woman in science hard cubed, and naturally very
few people can do it.

~~~
Locke1689
Kind of.

Here's the actual line from the PNAS article:

 _“Although the reasons for this attrition are not well understood, it appears
to have less to do with discrimination or ability than with fertility
decisions and lifestyle choices, both freely made and constrained. The tenure
structure in academe demands that women having children make their greatest
intellectual contributions contemporaneously with their greatest physical and
emotional achievements, a feat not expected of men. When women opt out of
full-time careers to have and rear children, this is a choice—constrained by
biology—that men are not required to make_

Your claim that the problem "really is sexism" is unsupported by evidence. The
article seems to be claiming that the primary impact is the physical and
biological constraints of being a mother.

------
Locke1689
If I may suggest:
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/02/02/1014871108.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2011/02/02/1014871108.abstract)

I didn't even read the pop-sci article.

